# Weihnachtshügel - ID



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Dieses Motiv ist im Januar-Winter 2015 entstanden.
Im Moment sind wir schneefrei und haben fast Badetemperaturen.

This motif has been created in January-Winter 2015.
At the moment we are free of snow and almost bathing temperatures.

Format / Size: 30 x 40 cm
Papier / Paper: Arches grain fine 300 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken / mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It is beautiful as always.

And a very Merry Christmas to you! :vs-kiss:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Merry Christmas to you also Ernst. 

Your snow picture is beautiful.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

You could show me this and I would think it's a photo if you don't tell me ._.

Stunning, as always.

Merry Christmas for you too!


----------

